# Low Calorie, Low Carb



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have been stuck at 235 lbs for 8 months. Up a little and down a little, but kept settling at 235. I follow the epi-paleo diet which is a more fish based paleo diet.

So I decided I needed to get my blood glucose way down. It has been between 90 and 105 over the last 6 months. Not real bad, but not real good either. So I decided to go on a low calorie ketogenic diet for a week. I shot for calories/day max 800 with limited to no carbs.

Results:

Fasting Blood Glucose (FBG) ranged from 78 - 90
Lost 10 lbs to 225.

Comment: The purpose of the low calorie ketogenic diet was as a preventive/curative diet for cancer. I couldn't find specifics before I started the diet, so I was a little high on calories. I have since learned that the better approach is a distilled water only fast for 7 to 10 days (which I started this morning). An alternate is to keep calories under 500.

According to a recent study, cancer feeds on glucose, so if you can get your blood glucose low enough (55-70), you can kill the cancer. The author made the statement that if people would do the water fast once a year, they would never get cancer.

Let's not argue this study. That wasn't the point of my post. I added it because I figured someone would want to know why I had cut calories and carbs.

My starting weight was 320 lbs. Regular low carb helped me lose a little, but I still had cravings which did me in. I switched to epi-paleo and lost 70 lbs last year. Then I got stuck at 235. So cutting calories by about 2/3's and keeping carbs below 10 seemed to do the trick. I'm now within 5 lbs of goal.

While I'm sure some of this was water weight, my typical weight loss is only 1 1/2 to 2 lbs a week.


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thats interesting, I'm going to have to do some more reading. The way I understand it, its the fasting that fights against cancer because your body is better able to clean out junk cells while in ketosis, or running on its own fat.

Can you give a link to that study? I see alot on the subject with a google search. Is it the lowered glucose or what I mentioned or a combination of the two?

Man, trying to be healthy is hard work.

Edit: (_Man, trying to be healthy is hard work._) Thats actually not true. If you cant kill it, grow it or gather it, you shouldn't eat it. Thats pretty simple. I'm one of those people who needs to understand all the ins and outs and whys and hows. I don't want to discourage anyone from this approach to being healthy.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

raybait1 said:


> Can you give a link to that study?


This is a link to Dr Mercola's site where he did an interview (video) with the doctor that did the study. Start there and then you can google by the doc's name. He also has at least 1 more youtube video. He recently had a book published, but my understanding it is for medical professionals and the layperson would have trouble understanding it.

[YOUTUBE]sBjnWfT8HbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

When stuck you could also try "rocking" your caloric intake. No two days the same. Lower each day for three days, then up, then down again. This always worked for me when I hit a plateau or just slowed down on the motivation.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

The last bit always seems to be the hardest to loose. You have done a great job---congrats!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Quick update: Fasting blood glucose was 71 this morning, the lowest number I have seen. I think it was because I switched from coffee with h/h to tea with coconut milk.

Weight loss is still happening and I am now down 103 lbs.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

How is it going MoonRiver?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Travis in Louisiana said:


> How is it going MoonRiver?


Doing good. Fasting blood glucose averaged 85 over 30 days.

Weight is down to 215, so 105 lb loss.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Thanks, and keep us UPDATED! What and how much are you eating?


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> Fasting blood glucose was 71 this morning


My mom is diabetic & so is a friend. When there fasting glucose gets that low they get the shakes & feel bad. Be careful trying to get it down too low.


----------

